# Batson SUR 1508 "FLY ROD"



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

last coat of epoxy done hour later found this

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/rod-building/359416-batson-sur-1508-fly-rod.html


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, that has happened to almost everyone. Very nice pic though!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way too funny.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Epoxy over it, maybe in thousands of years someone will find it and collect its DNA, kind of like an insect in amber.
I had that happen to a repair on a customers rod and I knew he would think it was funny. When I showed him he said to keep it on there.

John


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Was told to leave it as a Hook Keeper!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I would feed it and see how long you can keep it alive


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pretty inlay...


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

put another coat over it and tell him you do that to all of your "fly rods".


----------

